# I need your romance, erom and sweet romance titles



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm caught up - need more content.

Particularly I need more Sweet Romance, but will continue to accept Romance, Erom and tasteful 'risque' books.

If you have a romance or erom book that's 90 days old or newer, that IS NOT PERMA FREE, I'd like to see it on the site.

Only takes a few minutes to submit your book, although it might take me a few days to curate.

There's no charge for this service.

http://www.risquelibrarian.com


Feel free to browse and share any of the posts that strike your fancy.

Download the App so you can show your book to friends when it finally goes live.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Thanks!


Thanks for your submission Jenny - you're up!

(note, I don't promise to be that quick in the future.... I'm kind of watching the kettle boil, right now - so to speak.)


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

That is FAST!  

Do you have a twitter account or FB one I can share?


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

This sounds like a great opportunity, but it says that books had to be released in the last 90 days. I was hoping to post my whole series, and my books are  all released last year. If I'm only able to put the new book up in my series, won't do much good. So, I think you might miss out on possible authors joining because they can't post books that have been released not within the 90 day range. Terribly disappointed.   Was there a specific reason for this rule?


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Jenny Schwartz said:


> That is FAST!
> 
> Do you have a twitter account or FB one I can share?


https://twitter.com/risquelib and https://twitter.com/jullesburn 

Haven't set up Facebook yet for Risque Librarian - I'll need to do a business page, correct?


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Great! Followed you and will tweet 

I think a business page ... but I'm so not a FB expert


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

MarilynVix said:


> This sounds like a great opportunity, but it says that books had to be released in the last 90 days. I was hoping to post my whole series, and my books are all released last year. If I'm only able to put the new book up in my series, won't do much good. So, I think you might miss out on possible authors joining because they can't post books that have been released not within the 90 day range. Terribly disappointed.  Was there a specific reason for this rule?


I'm making an executive decision (Since I'm the executive,,,,, cough) - If it's a series, and you're a kboarders, put up all the books in the series - no matter how old. The system isn't set to block old titles, so you shouldn't have any troubles.

Actually - you make a great point. I should put something on the form, allowing people to post older books in the series, PROVIDED the latest book in the series is no more than 90 days old. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

YAY! I get to be a ground-breaker, or a hipster, or ... someone who does something first-ish! 

This looks awesome, Julles. Thanks so much for creating it! I have submitted a book (it is under my Super Seekrit Pen Name... but since your site is so new, you will probably be able to figure it out ). So now you know my Super Seekrit Identity. I shall trust you with it, because I've always liked your posts. 

Anyway, thank you! I will also add the other two books in the series, but probably tomorrow because I'm extremely tired right now (as probably evidenced by this rambling, nonsensical post) and have just used all the rest of my thinking allotment for the day in writing a custom synopsis for the first book.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> I'm making an executive decision (Since I'm the executive,,,,, cough) - If it's a series, and you're a kboarders, put up all the books in the series - no matter how old. The system isn't set to block old titles, so you shouldn't have any troubles.
> 
> Actually - you make a great point. I should put something on the form, allowing people to post older books in the series, PROVIDED the latest book in the series is no more than 90 days old. Does that sound fair?


It sounds fair. I can understand wanting to keep your listings fresh. I'll still have to wait until my third one is ready to release. I'll have to bookmark this thread. But I always find that with a series and a new book released in the series, lots of people go back and buy the first book to get caught up. So, that should work better for people.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

ReGina W said:


> Nice and thanks for the opportunity. Just published the third book in my series today so it's brand spanking new. I'll post all three tonight or tomorrow morning and then tweet about it!


Great ReGina!

I'm trying to think of additional content to add to the site to increase stickiness.

I've got a story in the works to give away, but it's not quite ready yet. That's working well for getting email signups. But what other kind of content could I add to make people (hopefully readers) stick around?

Any ideas are very much welcome!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

Submitted my two ebooks. Congrats we need that can we be lifetime members when you rival the Bookbubs etc of the world?


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

My main series is urban fantasy with a side of romance, but my short story collection The Deadly Seven is full on paranormal romance. However, it was a May 2014 release. Do both those limitations disqualify it?


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

The Gardener of Baghdad is a Historical Romance. It was published 120 days ago. I am also. Kboards Member  . I added it, can you include it?


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

kyokominamino said:


> My main series is urban fantasy with a side of romance, but my short story collection The Deadly Seven is full on paranormal romance. However, it was a May 2014 release. Do both those limitations disqualify it?


Does the romance element include any 'risque' moments - aka the naughty bits? If so, go ahead and include.

May 2014 is too old. Sorry.


----------



## PDSinger (May 15, 2014)

What if the romance and naughtiness have no ladybits? I have one book on preorder and another due in February. Both are mm romance.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

PDSinger said:


> What if the romance and naughtiness have no ladybits? I have one book on preorder and another due in February. Both are mm romance.


Yes please.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for this, Julles, I have submitted all 3 of my Logan Series books, the last one was just out at the very end of December 2014.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> The Gardener of Baghdad is a Historical Romance. It was published 120 days ago. I am also. Kboards Member . I added it, can you include it?


Will do. 24-48 hours.

Thanks for submitting


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

charlottehughes said:


> Submitted my two ebooks. Congrats we need that can we be lifetime members when you rival the Bookbubs etc of the world?


Both books are up. Love the cover for See Bride Run!

Thanks for contributing.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> YAY! I get to be a ground-breaker, or a hipster, or ... someone who does something first-ish!
> 
> This looks awesome, Julles. Thanks so much for creating it! I have submitted a book (it is under my Super Seekrit Pen Name... but since your site is so new, you will probably be able to figure it out ). So now you know my Super Seekrit Identity. I shall trust you with it, because I've always liked your posts.
> 
> Anyway, thank you! I will also add the other two books in the series, but probably tomorrow because I'm extremely tired right now (as probably evidenced by this rambling, nonsensical post) and have just used all the rest of my thinking allotment for the day in writing a custom synopsis for the first book.


Got it. I'm putting your up randomly at a non-disclosed time, so no one will guess your super-seekrit...

Thank you for contributing. Tell your friends.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> Got it. I'm putting your up randomly at a non-disclosed time, so no one will guess your super-seekrit...
> 
> Thank you for contributing. Tell your friends.


Thank you! I've already told a bunch of 'em.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> Thank you! I've already told a bunch of 'em.


So - ah ha! You're the reason my neck hurts, and I didn't write a word yesterday! You're friends are blowing up my submissions, I'm going to have to hire a PA or something!


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> So - ah ha! You're the reason my neck hurts, and I didn't write a word yesterday! You're friends are blowing up my submissions, I'm going to have to hire a PA or something!


 Hopefully you'll get enough submissions to start logging results and charging a bit (then you can pay the PA with the listing fees!)

Truly though, it's a great site you're building and I wish you much success (and thank you for the opportunity!). You rock!


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

This is nice. I submitted mine as well.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

ReGina W said:


> Mine are not naughty so maybe not right for your site.


Yeah, mine are 'traditional', so there are no naughty bits, sounds like we don't qualify?


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I submitted my latest.
Thanks!


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

As far as I can see, the books you have listed under 'erotic romance' are also listed under 'romance'. It would be more useful to me as a reader if books were listed only in one category, rather than appearing in multiple categories. I know whether I'm looking for erotic romance or mainstream romance, and it makes the categories kind of pointless if books appear in all of them. You only have three sections, so I don't think it's unreasonable for authors to have to pick just one.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

ReGina W said:


> Mine are not naughty so maybe not right for your site.


Good point.... you're call.

On second thought, this should be my call - but I need opinions please.

Should I specify, that any content have a 'risque' element, i.e. - enough sex to not be, 'fade to black?'

I'm also toying with the idea of having an 'other' category, where people who write thrillers, and other genres with sufficient sexual content even if it's not romance, per se can include their books. Thoughts on this?

I could just allow all romance, and the other two existing categories and put a label on the sweet stuff "safe for mom" or something, although my mom.... cough!

help me make this work kboarders.....!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll be adding my book next week. I'm doing a free day on Monday.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

I wouldn't call mine naughty either... by any means. Epic romance, yes. Sex scenes, yes there are. However everything is written in good taste and lyrically. Submitted nonetheless. I guess the reviews on it would speak for itself.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

rosclarke said:


> As far as I can see, the books you have listed under 'erotic romance' are also listed under 'romance'. It would be more useful to me as a reader if books were listed only in one category, rather than appearing in multiple categories. I know whether I'm looking for erotic romance or mainstream romance, and it makes the categories kind of pointless if books appear in all of them. You only have three sections, so I don't think it's unreasonable for authors to have to pick just one.


I agree. I'm having issues getting the categories to work right. I may have to delete all the 'amazon' categories and just have the 3 primaries. Then put all the sub categories under tags or something. I'm not sure.
I can use the form used for submission to interpret which category the author wants to be in, and try and fix that. In the meantime - stand by, patiently while I sort this all out.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Moist_Tissue said:


> I'll be adding my book next week. I'm doing a free day on Monday.


Wait until AFTER your free days. We can't accept perma free books, or books going free within 14 days of posting to the site.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to get more exposure. I have just submitted my Blackstone series which is erotic romance published in 2014, however, book 4 is due out on Jan. 29, 2015. Thanks again.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I submitted my new release, but I'm not sure it went through. After I hit "submit" it just took me back to the submission page, and all of the info I filled out was still there. Also, it's a pretty clean romance, so I'm not sure how well of a fit it would be anyway.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> Wait until AFTER your free days. We can't accept perma free books, or books going free within 14 days of posting to the site.


I read that. I should have been more clear. I am posting it next Wednesday, after the free day.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Tristan Cruz said:


> I wouldn't call mine naughty either... by any means. Epic romance, yes. Sex scenes, yes there are. However everything is written in good taste and lyrically. Submitted nonetheless. I guess the reviews on it would speak for itself.


As long as there is sex, it doesn't have to be naughty. Just probably shouldn't have 'fade to black' romance.... ?

thoughts?


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the great opportunity! I submitted my latest. Hope it went through -- I was also bumped back to the submit page after submitting. Sorry if it went through twice. ... Will definitely help to promote


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I submitted my new release, but I'm not sure it went through. After I hit "submit" it just took me back to the submission page, and all of the info I filled out was still there. Also, it's a pretty clean romance, so I'm not sure how well of a fit it would be anyway.


I don't think it went through. The data is supposed to go away if your submission is accepted. Clean is fine, provided there is a description of the sex and not just, "he kissed me and carried me off to the bed, .... in the morning, I gazed into his eyes..." kind of stuff.

Check to see if there is something not answered that is 'required' - anti-spam question, or other field. ?


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Greg Dragon said:


> Same thing happened to me, but I assumed it still went through.


Greg, pm me the title of your book - I'll check.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> As long as there is sex, it doesn't have to be naughty. Just probably shouldn't have 'fade to black' romance.... ?
> 
> thoughts?


Yeah, it's fade to black.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Yeah, it's fade to black.


What is "Fade to black?" Does that mean, "her close fell to the floor."

Chapter 2

"When she woke up... ect."


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Tristan Cruz said:


> What is "Fade to black?" Does that mean, "her close fell to the floor."
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> "When she woke up... ect."


Exactly.... if there isn't a description of what it felt like up to the big O - then it's a let down for those who enjoy a 'risque' read.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I added it here:



> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RuBvSzJuy5jFg4-58EkkQ0G1OIuXzjN54CW-_CavdCA/edit#gid=0


Maybe should break out the ones that are just for erotica.

Not today.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

C. Gockel said:


> I added it here:
> 
> Maybe should break out the ones that are just for erotica.
> 
> Not today.


Thanks!


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Julles for such great opportunity. I just submitted my romantic suspense serial bundle (Brave). Hope it will suit your site.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> Exactly.... if there isn't a description of what it felt like up to the big O - then it's a let down for those who enjoy a 'risque' read.


Okay mine definitely does not fade to black. And I hope everyone who enjoys that kind of read will enjoy my novel. It's not pornographic I would say. This is the best review as far as description goes.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2F2UC7RVIHN4E/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> I agree. I'm having issues getting the categories to work right. I may have to delete all the 'amazon' categories and just have the 3 primaries. Then put all the sub categories under tags or something. I'm not sure.
> I can use the form used for submission to interpret which category the author wants to be in, and try and fix that. In the meantime - stand by, patiently while I sort this all out.


Great. I think that would make the site much more functional.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> As long as there is sex, it doesn't have to be naughty. Just probably shouldn't have 'fade to black' romance.... ?
> 
> thoughts?


I think it's entirely up to you. 'Risque' suggests that there will be something more than fade to black but 'romance' clearly encompasses a wider range. I think there are some readers who only want sexy books, but others who read more widely. As an author I have some no-sex books and some sexy ones.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the submissions everyone.

I'm getting them up there, little by little.

I just finished putting Cora Buhlert's book up, and was almost done with the work on my end, when I noticed that it is, "kisses only."

I decided to go ahead and post on the site. It's too hard to try and police, who's got risque elements and who doesn't. 

I just created a new Category called: "Sweet Romance"

For those of you who fade to black, or otherwise don't consider your romance 'risque' - would you have a problem with your stories showing up under that category? 

Thanks for your feedback guys.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

I submitted part two of my serial.

The site looks really good!

Ariana


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I just submitted mine and then finished reading the rest of the thread and realise I may have submitted to the wrong category.  Mine has a shower fantasy at the end of it but is mostly romance.  I thought it was Romance, but it just might fall under Erotic Romance *sigh* my bad.


----------



## Kenzi (Jul 28, 2014)

I submitted mine.  

Edited to add--you might consider modifying the pop-up a bit so that it doesn't pop up on every page. Most of the ones I've seen are set so that after you click off the first time, you don't see it again for X amount of days. It makes it difficult to navigate when there's a pop-up on every page.


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> I just created a new Category called: "Sweet Romance"


YAY! So happy you created that category! Was wanting to submit but feeling quite left out... now I can!


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

lilywhite said:


> Mine wouldn't go either, but the reason why is HILARIOUS. I was totally burned out from writing 2500 words in about an hour, and then I read your post, so I went through and did the form . . . and I didn't realize "How Many Shades of Grey?" was a spam filter. I though it was, like, a real question. Like we were supposed to rank how sexy our story was. So, not wanting to be arrogant, I said "40." AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA It's too funny not to admit it, even though it's so embarrassing.


I thought exactly the same thing. But then I worked it out,


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Kenzi said:


> I submitted mine.
> 
> Edited to add--you might consider modifying the pop-up a bit so that it doesn't pop up on every page. Most of the ones I've seen are set so that after you click off the first time, you don't see it again for X amount of days. It makes it difficult to navigate when there's a pop-up on every page.


Will do. It's not supposed to pop up on every page. I'll check my settings and try to fix that. I wonder if it goes away after you sign up? Someone let me know.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> Thanks for all the submissions everyone.
> 
> I'm getting them up there, little by little.
> 
> ...


That sounds fine. Mine is risque however, so please leave it out of that category.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Tristan Cruz said:


> That sounds fine. Mine is risque however, so please leave it out of that category.


I'll endeavor to remember that... when I get to it. Boy, this is becoming a full-time yob!


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> I'll endeavor to remember that... when I get to it. Boy, this is becoming a full-time yob!


I was thinking you were about to get very busy. Sorry about that. Hopefully it slows down just a bit. It could be risque and romance. Also Mystery and Suspense. A lot of Romance.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Greg Dragon said:


> Same thing happened to me, but I assumed it still went through.


Greg Dragon - you're up. Look under NEW RISQUE ROMANCE category.

Here's a link to your author page. http://risquelibrarian.com/greg-dragon/


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> Greg Dragon - you're up. Look under NEW RISQUE ROMANCE category.
> 
> Here's a link to your author page. http://risquelibrarian.com/greg-dragon/


Wow, didn't expect that. Thank you!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Hi Julles! Do you accept pre-orders? I have a new book coming out February 24th.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

elizabethbarone said:


> Hi Julles! Do you accept pre-orders? I have a new book coming out February 24th.


Yes, there are already a few pre-orders up there. If someone wants to search for it - I can't remember...


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

New Updates:

I added a search bar. Please see if it's useful.

I also added an RSS feed, although I may move the icon to a footer later.

I could use some usability helpers, if anyone wants to try using the social sharing tools. I'd appreciate feedback on what works, and what doesn't.

Grazzi!


----------



## Kenzi (Jul 28, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> New Updates:
> 
> I added a search bar. Please see if it's useful.
> 
> ...


So far everything I've tested has worked really well! I like the changes to the menu at the top--it looks simple (good simple) and sleek.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Kenzi said:


> So far everything I've tested has worked really well! I like the changes to the menu at the top--it looks simple (good simple) and sleek.


Thank you for your help, Kenji!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, Julles, I just submitted all four of my paranormal titles. The first in the series was published last June, but the other three are within the 90 days. The fourth was published just a few days ago. Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

JullesBurn said:


> Yes, there are already a few pre-orders up there. If someone wants to search for it - I can't remember...


Great! I've submitted. Thank you!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

momilp said:


> Hi, Julles, I just submitted all four of my paranormal titles. The first in the series was published last June, but the other three are within the 90 days. The fourth was published just a few days ago. Thanks!


I'm not sure I got them, please pm or post one of the links.
What category did you put them under - regular romance?


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks KBoards - we've just hit 100 submission. I've got about 48 of them up. 

Might take me slightly longer than the promised 24-48 hours. 

This is super exciting.

Be sure to Tweet or use the social sharing tools to get the site out there. Traffic is picking up, and the more traffic the site gets, the better chance someone will read about and buy your book. We've already had a few referral sales from the site - so it's working, even though it's early days and relatively small traffic numbers.

Thanks again for your help everyone.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your submissions. 

Check to make sure your book looks good. Send to your FB/Twitter/G+ pages, etc.

I'm closing submissions for now for a little bit, however, I would like to see any submissions in the three main genres that have an Audible Link. 

Hopefully, I can open up the site soon.

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

JullesBurn said:


> Will do. 24-48 hours.
> 
> Thanks for submitting


 Hello!
Still can't find mine.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> Hello!
> Still can't find mine.


PM me the link to your book. I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I need more Sweet Romance submissions....

Will accept all other categories shown.


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Hi, Julles --
Do you have plans to have a Facebook Page or Twitter account for Risque Librarian in the future? If so, I'm happy to Like and retweet to support


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

I've just submitted three of my recent titles, but I wasn't sure how to indicate that they were specifically Sweet Romance. An Offer She Can't Refuse, Bonfire Night, and Not My Field all fall into that category.  Thanks!


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

My novelette's a dark fantasy / romance, the first in a series, but it's been out almost a year. Second book isn't out yet.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

JullesBurn said:


> I'm not sure I got them, please pm or post one of the links.
> What category did you put them under - regular romance?


Sorry, I didn't see your post earlier, but you already have them in your sig  I also submitted two titles today, but I realized too late one of them is too old. I apologize for that.


----------



## Ros7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Julles, Thank you so much for doing this! What a great opportunity! I have just submitted two sweet mystery romances. They are the first two in a series. Book three should be coming out in April. I hope these are what you were looking for in sweet romance. Thanks again, Roslyn


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Jules, thank you. I submitted under my pen yesterday to the Erotic Romance section. Sorry, I didn't read here that you had closed submissions. Hope I squeezed in


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

rosclarke said:


> I've just submitted three of my recent titles, but I wasn't sure how to indicate that they were specifically Sweet Romance. An Offer She Can't Refuse, Bonfire Night, and Not My Field all fall into that category. Thanks!


I need to create a special submit form just for sweet, but in the meantime - just put the word "sweet" in the tag / keyword list.


----------

